# How to complete FBAR form and for single person and not complete the 'Joint' section?



## VanOfBees (May 20, 2014)

I'm a single guy completing the FBAR form, I've completed the form but when I hit validate it tells me I need to provide information into Section 3 which is 'Information on Financial Account(s) owned jointly'

Can anyone offer any advice on how you might go about signing this form without completing the 'joint' section 3? I am making the assumption that as I am single Is should not complete the 'joint' section.

I can't see anything in the guidelines that explains about not filing joint. (sorry can't post a link to the instructions because I only have 3 posts)


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Check the pdf form. I think there is a little check box on the top of the form to indicate that this particular page is "not applicable." I know I have no joint accounts and so didn't fill anything out in that section.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

